# I have a green film on all side of the glass any ideas??



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

I keep using the magnet cleaner to clean the glass on my tank and it seems like as soon as I clean it about 30 mins later is all back on the glass again. I run my lights from 630am-630pm. Here is the tank test results for today.

PH-8.2
NH3-0
NO2-0
NO3-0
Temp- 79f
Salinity- 36
SG-1.026

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you have a canister filter on your tank


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Really? It returns within 30 minutes? If that is the case, then you are not actually getting a good clean scrape of the glass. I suggest that you try using a razor blade to remove the algae from the glass. Razor blades will come in handy anyhow, as removing coraline algae from the front glass will generally require a razor blade.

The question above is a good one, as canister filters can be directly responsible for the introduction of phosphate into the water, increasing the growth of problematic algaes. Knowing more background on your tank, I know this is not the situation.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Pasfur said:


> Really? It returns within 30 minutes? If that is the case, then you are not actually getting a good clean scrape of the glass. I suggest that you try using a razor blade to remove the algae from the glass. Razor blades will come in handy anyhow, as removing coraline algae from the front glass will generally require a razor blade.
> 
> The question above is a good one, as canister filters can be directly responsible for the introduction of phosphate into the water, increasing the growth of problematic algaes. Knowing more background on your tank, I know this is not the situation.


I just went and bought this scraper that looks like a razor blade so I will try that. Thanks guys!
No canister filter on this tank.


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

Good luck mate let us know how you get on


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Well I got the glass scraper and some turbo snails....And now it is totally green. The sand and glass is full of green. Any ideas? Should I do a water change. All water parameters are good. Any help would be appreciated...Thanks in advance!


----------



## marine666 (Dec 7, 2009)

There must be some sort of phosphate in your tank feeding the algae, only 2 thing's i can think of and i'm just starting saltwater so it might be rubbish option one - you let it run until what ever is feeding it has gone or option If you dont have any way of storing phosphate remover you could put it in a net media bag and hang it in your tank. pasfur hopefully will have a better idea tho,


----------



## wake49 (Jul 2, 2008)

What kind of sand did you use?

I ask because I used a large amount of dry sand to fill my 150 gallon reef. Shortly after my diatom bloom I had a full hair algae bloom. It took about three months of siphoning out algae and vigorous (weekly) water changes to get the algae to subside. I believe that the dry sand had some effect, causing the hair algae to grow.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

wake49 said:


> What kind of sand did you use?
> 
> I ask because I used a large amount of dry sand to fill my 150 gallon reef. Shortly after my diatom bloom I had a full hair algae bloom. It took about three months of siphoning out algae and vigorous (weekly) water changes to get the algae to subside. I believe that the dry sand had some effect, causing the hair algae to grow.


I used Carib sand and I had my diatom bloom. I went this weekend and bought a UV sterilzer and it fixed my problems. Tank is crystal clear. I will take pics later tonight.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

wake49 said:


> What kind of sand did you use?
> 
> I ask because I used a large amount of dry sand to fill my 150 gallon reef. Shortly after my diatom bloom I had a full hair algae bloom. It took about three months of siphoning out algae and vigorous (weekly) water changes to get the algae to subside. I believe that the dry sand had some effect, causing the hair algae to grow.


I have found this to be the case also, which is why I never stop talking about alkalinity and calcium. I think the best defense is a good offense, and getting good coraline growth as early as possible is a great deterrent to other algae outbreaks.

But yeah, I had the exact same issue with my 54 and never quite got the coraline growing like it has in my 180 or prior reef. Each tank behaves a bit different.


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Yea I have alittle coraline growing on my rock but nothing on the back wall or glass. I also recieved my RO/DI unit today and installed so I am going to start topping off tonight with fresh RO and when I do water changes I will change with the RO water. Tank looks great now anyways but I want it to keep looking great!


----------



## gatorsfan (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some pics of the tank as of February 17th. Let me know what you think!!!


----------

